
SHA-1 Deprecation: No Browser Left Behind - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/sha-1-deprecation-no-browser-left-behind
======
lukegb
Also relevant: [https://www.facebook.com/notes/alex-stamos/the-
sha-1-sunset/...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/alex-stamos/the-
sha-1-sunset/10153782990367929)

